# Dealing with heat.....



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

What afterations do you make when it's 90+* out?

Much more water

Much more ice

Different/back up uniforms for staff

Bug spray


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

shroomgirl said:


> What afterations do you make when it's 90+* out?


None /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif, now, when it tops 105°F...

In California, we rarely have to cope with excessive humidity so we drink LOTS of water and have cold, wet towels around our necks.

Make-up air comes in through a swamp cooler at about 80-85°F and 70-80% humidity


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I keep a spray bottle filled with ice water and spray myself face and back of neck and think about snow


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I remember one very hot July standing over a very large very hot coal BBQ cooking off ribs and chicken.....what a gig!


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I keep damp towels in the freezer, and put one around my neck to help stay cool. When the towel gets too warm, I rinse it and put it in the freezer and remove a new cold one.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

After I finish whining?  I drink lots of water, but beyond that at a catering job, there's really not a lot I can do.  I HATE to sweat. (perspire is a nicer word, but when my hair is damp at the back of my neck, it's sweat!)   I make sure I wipe my face off whenever I'm out of view of the guests because eyeliner and mascara running down my cheeks is such a bad look....

I have had to tell my staff that no matter how hot it is, they have to remember to dress professionally- short shorts and those man-style tank tops are a definate no.


----------



## gypsy2727 (Mar 9, 2010)

I love the heat! Being a frost bitten Canadian Girl I love basking in the heat of the kitchen. The guys in the kitchen seem to think I'm a bit of a sadist /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

I remember one summer when I was a pastry chef on fire island it was so hot in my corner that I started whipping cream in the kichenaid and midway through the whip it curdled.  This summer is one of those summers - nationwide and globably too - just saw a message from a friend near Istanbul (on the cute little islands which are the summer retreats) that it was blazing hot there too.  Even the UK is having a heat wave I think.

One does definitely have to plan for more ICE for events, more water - especially for the kitchen and waitstaff - don't want staff passing out - and for the guests as well.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Gypsy, sadist may be too harsh a definition for you, but I tend to agree that loving this heat is a bit strange...../img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif Unless of course, you have a direct pipeline to Mother Nature and are requesting this weather!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Outdoor events in the mid-west or south can be brutle......perspire does not even cover the drenching heat.   when your wrists and hands start dripping sweat then you know it's hot.....really hot....working outside especially over a grill.....

Working in an indoor kitchen is one thing.....I've had 100 year-old kitchens with no outdoor windows that open and no A/C....huge fans trying to get a flow going.....really avoiding setting menus that didn't make sense to create....ie not making the white mousse brownie but the deep choc or blondie bars....trying really hard to not make the brisket that cooks for 8 hours but the searred off tuna....


----------



## smokjunkee (Mar 17, 2009)

I was feeling it the last weekend in July. 100 degrees, oppressive humidity and I was

crankin out skirt steaks & quesadillas on my 8-burner grill for a "Grad Party" for  80.

changed out 6 shirts & had 12 rotating bandanas. Made it through and I won't forget

that day soon.

MB


----------



## aface4u (Jul 31, 2010)

90 is on the cool side! I live in Las Vegas!!

I have an event Monday and it will be 107!  Ice, Ice, and more ice. 

Also, I drink plenty of liquids and make sure my staff and I are really hydrated


----------



## chefbee (Aug 11, 2010)

Were in south Florida and deal with high temperatures and humidity most of the year. Due to the nature of catering, we never are in the same situation twice. So we have some technique's that serve us well that are flexible. Every outdoor event the first question is can we set up the cold food inside somewhere?

Most times the answer is yes. The food stays fresh longer and the staff stays cool for most of the event.

If no air c, we plate up much smaller platters and trays and change them out as soon as they start to look old. The platters are held in insulated boxes with ice packs. Never raw ice. It is to wet. Even in bags, it gets way to wet.

We have five panel trucks that work well as portable kitchens when the need arises. Fans are set in in the back of the truck. No air conditioning in the rear however the fan breeze helps. We also hang dryer sheets and plastic bags filled with water to control flying insects.

As for the staff. Plenty of water, shorts and loose shirts, hats and umbrellas. Usually when the weather is very hot the guests are uncomfortable and do not stay outdoors long.


----------

